# disque dur externe exfat problème



## lucasm (28 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

déjà merci de prendre le temps de vous intéresser à mon problème.

J'ai un disque dur wd elements 1to tout récent formaté en exfat qui ne monte plus, et dont je ne peux accéder aux fichiers, suite à une mauvaise éjection du disque. Ma première erreur à été d'utiliser le exfat je sais.
En connectant le disque celui ci ne monte pas. En ouvrant l'utilitaire de disque je peux essayer de vérifier le disque et réparer le disque. Mais il n'y arrive pas totalement et permet juste au disque de monter dans le finder. Seulement je n'ai pas accès aux fichiers dessus je peux juste voir qu'il y a 621,39go d'utilisé. Et j'aimerais récupérer ces fichiers ( des images .dng dans des sous dossiers seulement). Le disque est neuf et je n'ai pas eu le temps de tout backuper. 
J'ai bien essayé diskwarrior mais il ne prend pas en compte le exfat.
J'ai essayé la méthode indiqué dans ce topic sur le forum d'apple par NEO_AMiGA
le Sep 6, 2012 2:30 PM : https://discussions.apple.com/message/19492059
Mais cela ne fonctionne pas, au début de la vérification voila ce que le terminal m'indique:   

fsck_exfat: Opened /dev/rdisk3s1 read-only
Opening /dev/rdisk3s1
** Checking volume.
** Checking main boot region.
fsck_exfat: Could not read boot region
** The volume  could not be verified completely.

et la commande diskutil list m'indique que ma partition est en windows ntfs, ce qui contredit ce que m'indique l'utilitaire de disque.
Je suis un peu bloqué et dois impérativement récupérer ces données. Je sais que je pourrais essayer photorec mais alors je ne récupérais pas le nom des fichiers, sachant qu'il a y des milliers d'image dng sur le disque ce n'est pas une bonne option.
Si l'un de vous à une solution..


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juillet 2014)

Toto,

Je vois que ton profil indique Mac OS X 10.5&#8230;

ExFAT est pris en compte par le système à partir de 10.6.5.

Sinon, essaye à partir d&#8217;un Windows.


----------



## lucasm (29 Juillet 2014)

Je suis sous mac os 10.8.5 et le problème est survenu à l'origine avec un macbook pro retira sous 10.9.
Je peux essayer avec un ordinateur sous windows 7 sans problème mais j'ai un peu peur de perdre des données si je le branche et que je fais n'importe quoi, il n'y a aucun moyen sous mac ?
Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que le disque n'a aucun problème majeur..


----------



## jhbp333 (29 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Si tu n'y arrives pas sous mac, à ta place, je sauvegarderais toutes mes données du DDE sur un autre, ou des clés, ou même une time machine, puis je le formate sous windows, en exfat. 

Sinon est-ce que tu peux essayer avec un autre mac ? j'avais un dde qui n'a marché qu'après avoir été sur un autre mac, d'où je l'ai formaté, un WD d'1to aussi.


----------



## lucasm (29 Juillet 2014)

J'aimerais bien justement sauvegarder ces données. Mais je n'y aie pas accès. J'ai essayé sur un autre mac, meme problème. Je viens de le faire sous windows: au début il monte bien et je peux voir les dossiers, j'ai tenté une vérification du disque et la ça ne marche plus, je n'ai plus accès au disque sous windows, comme si il n'y avait pas de partition et je ne peux meme pas lancer une vérification du disque, j'ai un accès refusé au disque ( pareil avec la commande chkdsk en cmd exécuter en tant qu'admin).
Je suis perdu. Je me fous du disque dur il me faut simplement recuperer les donnes et tout sauvegarder impérativement.


----------



## johnios (26 Août 2014)

Je suppose avoir le même problème :

Mon disque dur 1To wd elements ne monte plus en apparence...
mais en attendant 5 à 10 minutes, il se monte et apparait dans le finder.
Je vérifie le disque : aucune erreur, aucun défaut...

Quand il était vide il se montait directement, mais le faite d'avoir transféré toutes mes donnés ( 900go ) j'ai l'impression que ça a ralenti énormément le montage, à moins que ce ne soit juste une coincidence.

Sous bootcamp par contre le disque se monte quasiment instantanément.

Osx vérifie-t'il les données du disque dur pendant le montage ?


----------

